# panacur shelf life



## Otis

i ordered a lot pf panacur from Dr. Frye around July last year and was wondering how long it will last. I definetily don't need all of it and was thinking of donating a bag to the NAAC auction? or something. don't want to waste it, am i allowed to sell meds (legally)?


----------



## bellerophon

Its pretty stable, I'd say its probably good for another year or two if Dr Frye keeps his stock current. I'm surprised Fry didn't label the bag though.


----------



## Kase

I got a bag last week and it wasn't labeled with an exp. date. Though I doubt Dr. Frye is in charge of the labeling.


----------



## *GREASER*

I plan on ordering some from these guys soon. What do you guys think?

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=28&de=480001


----------



## Julio

just keep in mind that it is sensitive to light


----------



## Exoticdarts

*GREASER* said:


> I plan on ordering some from these guys soon. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=28&de=480001


I would check your local farm/feed stores first.


----------



## Dangerously

Agreed. Farm stores (Tractor Supply, Southern States, etc) usually have it.


----------



## Rich Frye

.............I wonder who would really know the answer to this........................ :wink: 

Does anybody get meds from a doctor and then ask friends or ever total strangers how the meds are to be taken or shelf life? Funny how many times I read about other people giving out medical advise about meds purchased from a vetrinarian who actually knows the answers :wink: :wink:.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye

*GREASER* said:


> I plan on ordering some from these guys soon. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=28&de=480001


I think dust would be a lot easier to feed. Panacur is one of the cheaper drugs so I can't see running the risk.

Rich


----------



## *GREASER*

Rich Frye said:


> *GREASER*":3gwa92z5]I plan on ordering some from these guys soon. What do you guys think?
> [url="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=28&de=480001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=28&de=480001[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> I think dust would be a lot easier to feed. Panacur is one of the cheaper drugs so I can't see running the risk.
> 
> Rich[/quote:3gwa92z5]
> 
> 
> I heard the dust was harder to come by now or something. The person I had talked to said that they put a little of it on the head of a cricket. But as far as darts go the dust you would be a must have.
Click to expand...


----------



## Otis

is it hard to come by now? i got mine from Dr. Frye, i wonder if he's not selling it anymore or somethin?

lol, david, i was wondering when you would join in. i figured i'de ask around here before bothering your brother, esp. since there are a lot of people here who have used it.


----------



## oldlady25715

When you find out please do post as I am curious about this as well.


----------



## Rich Frye

Talking with my brother this weekend at the Mid East Frog Feast he told me that it has a very long shelf life. The tub he had with him had an expiration date of 2010 and he says that the general consensus is that it most likely has a shelf life well beyond the one printed on the tubs.
So the answer is that it has a fairly long shelf life. It is not affected by light (but metronidazole is). And it is always best , when in doubt, to ask your doctor.

Rich


----------



## Otis

sweet, good to know.


----------

